# Porsche to beat the GTR at the Nur Ring.



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

opcorn:

And a 1










And a 2 


And a *********** 3 

YouTube - FERDINAND GT3 RS - The World`s slowest Porsche


:chuckle:


----------



## Goldfish (Jun 22, 2010)

you wasted my time on this dumb ass video


----------



## MeTT (Nov 3, 2009)

lol... sigh


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

Lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

R390LM said:


> opcorn:
> 
> And a 1
> 
> ...


*********** 3? What do you mean by that?!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

enshiu said:


> *********** 3? Sounds like you hate Asians?!


You have GOT to be ****ing kidding me? Where the **** did the hate come from!?

OMG....

Some people :chairshot


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> You have GOT to be ****ing kidding me? Where the **** did the hate come from!?
> 
> OMG....
> 
> Some people :chairshot


My fault, I did overpost it a little.....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I think I have narcolepsy.


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

enshiu said:


> *********** 3? What do you mean by that?!












engrish much ?

business slow ?


talk to doggie giveaduck


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

R390LM said:


> engrish much ?
> 
> business slow ?
> 
> ...


haah that tickled my laughing spirit :runaway:.

A *********** 3 sounds like Asians talking .

(I am Asian):clap:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> You have GOT to be ****ing kidding me? Where the **** did the hate come from!?
> 
> OMG....
> 
> Some people :chairshot


Liam,

Cars owned is in the CP section at the bottom of the options section, you have to scroll down.


----------

